# 2016 Season Photos



## pakmule (Feb 15, 2017)

I had a couple great photos from the 2016 season, and they were all taken with my iPhone 7 Plus? I generally shoot my D7000 with an array of lenses, but in September or so picked the 7plus and have captured some really great shots with it. I recently bought a NIKON 80-200 2.8. Having shot it before, i knew already how great of a lens it was, but when i was driving to pick it up, i found myself second guessing the decision to improve my DSLR setup since i had been getting such great iPhone photos. And i caught myself in the thought, baffled that they thought was even possible. So if you're interested in photography, and need a phone, the 7 plus is a great starter. Check 'em out, blows me away that these were with a phone!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Really nice pictures


----------



## pakmule (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks! I realized some were low quality after the upload post (the ducks and the point), but can't figure out how to edit a post


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

All look pretty good to me. Phone cameras are getting better all the time.


----------



## pakmule (Feb 15, 2017)

truth!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

That's a really nice picture of your son toting the decoys.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

pakmule said:


> Thanks! I realized some were low quality after the upload post (the ducks and the point), but can't figure out how to edit a post


Edit before posting. Irfanview is free and easy. I use it all the time.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Nothing wrong to me, looks good.


----------

